# MTB - Nass RAW - 6/22/10



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm riding tomorrow after work, 5:45ish from Lamson's.  Time can be flexible.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2010)

The days start getting shorter tomorrow, get your RAWs in now while you still can without a headlight!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2010)

Bueller??  Bueller...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 22, 2010)

Maybe


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe



Do it!

Anyone else?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 22, 2010)

Are we suppose to get storms this afternoon? pretty cloudy here at work.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2010)

We weren't supposed to, but the radar isn't looking stellar.  Unless it's pouring, or the radar looks like it will be, I'll probably still ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2010)

The radar looks downright crappy right now.  I'm still going to drive over there in case it blows through or something, but I'm not super optimistic about actually riding at this point... :smash:


----------



## severine (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry. It wasn't supposed to rain today.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm just going to plan on riding tomorrow instead.

Hopefully since I am not going tonight the rain will hold off for you!


----------



## severine (Jun 22, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'm just going to plan on riding tomorrow instead.
> 
> Hopefully since I am not going tonight the rain will hold off for you!



Isn't it supposed to rain tomorrow?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't think it's going to hold off, I may bail altogether...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 22, 2010)

severine said:


> Isn't it supposed to rain tomorrow?



With posts like this it will....


----------

